# Worst case scenario - oil spill



## Ravi (May 1, 2010)

This is truly frightening. If this much oil spills out daily in the next three months (the time BP estimates it will take to cap the well), wouldn't the entire Gulf of Mexico and beyond end up covered with an oil slick?



> A leaked report from the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration's Emergency  Ops document dated April 28 has the Coast Guard preparing for a worst  case release that could potentially become an unchecked gusher meaning  that instead of releasing 5,000 barrels a day or 210,000 gallons a day,  it would release 50,000 barrels a day, or 2.1 million gallons a day.
> "The following is not public," reads the report, "Two additional release  points were found today. If the riser pipe deteriorates further, the  flow could become unchecked resulting in a release volume an order of  magnitude higher than previously thought."
> The concern is that kinks in the piping and a deteriorating wellhead is  what is currently controlling the flow to 5,000 barrels a day. The other  concern is that sand which is an integral part of the formations that  normally holds the oil under the Gulf is essentially sandblasting the  pipe. The formation that was being drilled by the Deepwater Horizon is  reported to have tens of millions of barrels of oil.
> "The loss of a wellhead, this is totally unprecedented," said Ron  Gouget, a former oil spill response coordinator for the National Oceanic  and Atmospheric Administration. "How bad it could get from that, you  will have a tremendous volume of oil that is going to be offgassing on  the coast. Depending on how much wind is there, and how those gases  build up, that's a significant health concern."
> ...



Oil spill feared could become unchecked gusher, Governor Crist declares state of emergency


----------



## Stephanie (May 1, 2010)

OMg. we're all DOOMED.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

Well BP might be doomed.  If this oil goes everywhere in the Gulf several other countries will be involved and they will all want a piece of BP.

It was a real laugh riot when it happened up in Alaska where no one of any consequence did any sunbathing.

This thing will change everything for drilling.   From here on out it will be safe or it won't be allowed.

If I owned BP stock I would have already sold everything..  this thing is gonna hit so hard it will leave a crater on the trading room floor.


----------



## Ravi (May 1, 2010)

Does anyone know...how big exactly would an oil slick become at that level of output?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 1, 2010)

Well.. at least Obama has the SWAT team working on it and made all those preparations to control it..


----------



## Stephanie (May 1, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well.. at least Obama has the SWAT team working on it and made all those preparations to control it..



whew, now I can sleep at night.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Does anyone know...how big exactly would an oil slick become at that level of output?



It's already well over a million gallons.  If it takes 3 months to cap it as suggested..10-20 million gallons.  Within six months every beach in every country in the Gulf will be slicker than Clinton.  Here is an interesting possibility...BP goes bankrupt and the shit rolls uphill to whomever granted the oil lease.  Ultimately these FREE leases might come back to bite us in the ass.


----------



## Ravi (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know...how big exactly would an oil slick become at that level of output?
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking about that, too. I can't see BP surviving this and I just read they are self-insured ... in other words, they have to pay the cost of clean up out of their own pockets.

Not that it will matter much to me if the Florida coast is trashed.

Just what the economy needs. Another fucking huge government bailout.


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Obama's Lawyers will fix everything Ravi. Only a week late out of the gate. No problem.


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

DATE: April 30, 2010 18:37:09 CST 
Principal level meeting on oil spill response
"At the request of the President, Assistant to the President for Homeland Security John Brennan, held a principals-level meeting today which lasted for more than an hour to discuss the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico and ensure that the resources of the federal government are fully integrated in the response to the incident. The following senior officials participated: Secretary of Homeland Security Janet Napolitano, Secretary of Interior Ken Salazar, Secretary of Defense Robert Gates, Admiral Mike Mullen, EPA Administrator Lisa Jackson, Rear Admiral Mary Landry, Deputy Secretary of Interior David Hayes NOAA Administrator Jane Lubchenco and Assistant to the President for Energy and Climate Carol Browner." 

Principal level meeting on oil spill response

http://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/2931/535371/


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

The comparison to Katrina has been stupid.  It should more correctly be compared to Three Mile Island or Chernobyl.  I can't even get my mind around the future of Oil Exploration, which is what this was..  The insurance for future exposure to the capability to do this safely will be beyond calculating.  There won't be a politician on the wrong side of this ..anywhere.  Nothing like a mind boggling disaster to bring out the bi-partisanship.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 1, 2010)

.. Yes if Bush were President he certainly wouldn't be blamed.. after all.. Katrina was a natural disaster and he was blamed for that.. 

This is under Obama Regime Regulation and hardly natural..


----------



## Ringel05 (May 1, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well.. at least Obama has the SWAT team working on it and made all those preparations to control it..



Ok, I read that a few days ago.  I don't understand.  Why are SWAT teams being dispatched?  That doesn't make sense unless there is some form of threat.


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> The comparison to Katrina has been stupid.  It should more correctly be compared to Three Mile Island or Chernobyl.  I can't even get my mind around the future of Oil Exploration, which is what this was..  The insurance for future exposure to the capability to do this safely will be beyond calculating.  There won't be a politician on the wrong side of this ..anywhere.  Nothing like a mind boggling disaster to bring out the bi-partisanship.



Considering the depth, this is in a class all by itself. We need to take a serious look at capability and response at Federal, State, and Industry levels, for the future. We are not the only ones with rigs out there. You are in Florida Huggy, so it's more close to home. Years back I rescued more than a few sea birds on the central California coast, it's nasty. It's going to be a long hot summer down your way. 

I'm very curious to know more of the specifics in relation to cause, and response. It seems wires were crossed, causing delay. Our capability to deal with this type of contingency appears very lacking. We should fix that.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 1, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well.. at least Obama has the SWAT team working on it and made all those preparations to control it..
> ...



My guess.. Obama wants to add oil companies to the list of Government  entities..


----------



## Paulie (May 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Not that it will matter much to me if the Florida coast is trashed.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. Yes if Bush were President he certainly wouldn't be blamed.. after all.. Katrina was a natural disaster and he was blamed for that..
> 
> This is under Obama Regime Regulation and hardly natural..



You really are somewhat of an ignorant hack fuckwit...Eh?...LumptyDumpty?  I ...  did some research this morning looking at exactly that topic..   Regs ...and found nothing tying Obama to any oil rig regulations.  Frankly it was impossible in the time I had to find out exactly who was in charge when the regs were put in place.

Good job sparky..way to bring it..   Leave it to a halfwit like yourself to open his pie hole with absolutely zero evidense.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > .. Yes if Bush were President he certainly wouldn't be blamed.. after all.. Katrina was a natural disaster and he was blamed for that..
> ...



Sweet... I've been blitzkrieged  by Huggy.. although I don't think it's your best work.. let me give you another try...

Where does the Buck stop for Democrat Presidents.. you sweet lovable bowl of charm..


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



My appologies...It just hasn't been my best day..or as you have rightfully pointed out...my best work.


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

I think the Coast Guard has jurisdiction.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Well sheez .. this was unexpected.. all in fun.. fine fellow...


----------



## The T (May 1, 2010)

Intense said:


> DATE: April 30, 2010 18:37:09 CST
> Principal level meeting on oil spill response
> "At the request of the President, Assistant to the President for Homeland Security John Brennan, held a principals-level meeting today which lasted for more than an hour to discuss the oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico and ensure that the resources of the federal government are fully integrated in the response to the incident. The following senior officials participated: Secretary of Homeland Security Janet Napolitano, Secretary of Interior Ken Salazar, Secretary of Defense Robert Gates, Admiral Mike Mullen, EPA Administrator Lisa Jackson, Rear Admiral Mary Landry, Deputy Secretary of Interior David Hayes NOAA Administrator Jane Lubchenco and Assistant to the President for Energy and Climate Carol Browner."
> 
> ...


 
Bureaucrats to the rescue quite a few days long in coming...but hey...


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

The T said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > DATE: April 30, 2010 18:37:09 CST
> ...



That's what I don't get. The Coast Guard generally moves fast.  I think they could use some subs in their Christmas list, huh? Where is Clive Cussler when you need him???


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 1, 2010)

Why will it take 3 months to cap it?  And can't they stop the 3 leaks (or is that what they mean by capping it)?


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

Intense said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  The coast gaurd was involved immediately.  Just exactly what do you think could have been done up till now?  The oil is coming from 5000 feet below the surface.  There is no proven machine or gadget or anything that can stop the oil right now.  This isn't a readiness or dispersal of emergency relief like Katrina.  Before we jump to all kinds of rediculous assumptions lets let a few facts roll in.


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

On the bright side we might wind up with more tar sands than Canada.


----------



## Valerie (May 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Does anyone know...how big exactly would an oil slick become at that level of output?









> 05/01/10 05:50 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > The T said:
> ...



This is a discussion Huggy, are you jumping to conclusions? I'm not. I have interest and questions. This will be playing out for a long time. Information is sketchy, it may even vary based on location. The Coast Guard had jurisdiction from the start. What do you know about the original assessment? The time line? What was requested when? There is an Emergency Response element. There are also Political Elements. There is also what we are capable of in relation to what we can afford. What resources do we have available and who controls them, Federal, Military, State, Research, and Business. Lighten up. 

What could have been done? What do the experts say?


----------



## Valerie (May 1, 2010)

>



> how much oil is pouring out?
> 
> hard to say. Initial reports said there was no leak. Then sunday, bp officials said a pipe near the ocean floor was leaking 1,000 barrels a day from two breaks. Wednesday night, coast guard officials said they had found a third break and now the leak totaled 5,000 barrels a day. If that number is accurate, it would equal the 1989 exxon valdez spill in less than two months. A bp official acknowledged friday that all spill estimates are "highly imprecise," and department of homeland security secretary janet napolitano told reporters they shouldn't get hung up on exact numbers.
> 
> ...






>





> could the spill get any worse?
> 
> yes. Kinks in the pipe are constricting the flow, like pinching a garden hose. The mobile press-register obtained a secret government report outlining concerns that sand spewing out of the pipes with the oil was eroding them. The report said national oceanic and atmospheric administration officials fear that if the pipe erodes too much, "the flow could become unchecked, resulting in a release volume an order of magnitude higher than previously thought."
> 
> ...


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

Gov: Coast Guard OKs local spill cleanup plan
By MELINDA DESLATTE (AP) &#8211; 55 minutes ago

BATON ROUGE, La. &#8212; Louisiana Gov. Bobby Jindal says the Coast Guard has approved one parish's plan to help contain the massive oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico.

Plaquemines (PLAK'-uh-minz) Parish president Billy Nungesser described the plan earlier Saturday, saying the parish would set up a jack up boat inside the barrier islands where inflatable booms would be distributed.

A jack up boat is a vessel with poles on four corners that allows it to lift itself out of water to become a stationary platform.

The reason for using this technique is that there is not enough boom to make a continuous line around the coast. The jack up boat could be used as a staging center.

Nungesser says St. Bernard Parish has pitched a similar plan, and Jindal has asked every coastal parish to come up with its own plan.
The Associated Press: Gov: Coast Guard OKs local spill cleanup plan


----------



## sitarro (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know...how big exactly would an oil slick become at that level of output?
> ...



What math did you use to come up with "well over a million gallons"? If it is leaking 5,000 barrels a day and there are 40 gallons in a barrel of crude, that's 20,000 gallons a day. It hasn't been over 50 days has it? Have I missed something or do you work for the NFL and are the one responsible for the bullshit numbers they come up with when they want to coerce a city into building a new facility rather than refurbishing an existing one?


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

sitarro said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The News Tribune reports 1.6 million gallons.  I guess thier math is crazy also.

www.thenewstribune.com/.../bp-plan-deemed-major-spill-from.html


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

Amid increased fingerpointing, the government desperately cast about for new ideas for dealing with the growing environmental crisis. Obama halted any new offshore drilling projects unless rigs have new safeguards to prevent another disaster.

Officials have said stemming the flow of oil is their top priority, but the seas have been too rough and the winds too strong to burn off the oil, suck it up effectively with skimmer vessels, or hold it in check with the miles of orange and yellow inflatable booms strung along the coast.

The floating barriers broke loose in the choppy water, and waves sent oily water lapping over them.

BP also sought ideas from some of its rivals and was using at least one of them Friday - applying chemicals underwater to break up the oil before it reaches the surface. That had never before been attempted at such depths.

BP and federal authorities said the dispersant was released overnight at the site of the leak, nearly 5,000 feet underwater, and they were evaluating the effort Saturday.

As dawn broke Saturday over Venice, many of the oil-cleaning boats began another day tied to the docks.

A few boats made their way out in St. Bernard parish in eastern Louisiana, loaded with boom that would be wrapped around the coastal marshlands there. Back in Venice, local officials were meeting in hopes of activating a plan to allow shrimpers and other locals to drop booms.

"It's just the weather holding them up right now," said Coast Guard spokesman Cory Mendenhall. "They're looking at six- to nine-foot seas. Once they can, they'll resume."

My Way News - Expert: Surface area of gulf oil spill has tripled


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

BP..... British Petroleum..... its not going under, exxon didn't go under after a couple big tanker spills and neither will they. All that will happen is douchebag politicians will use this to steamroll cap and trade through..... So this is how we will get our tax on life? Great, thanks a lot for this... Don't worry you won't realize its a problem until its starts to effect you... Remember shit rolls downhill. And no matter how big the hill is it always ends somewhere. So In 5 or 10 years and the cap and trade rates increase, and multiple billionaires are walking out with their money, and the series of trading scams, busts and bubbles all happen, you can thank your sorry selves for this...


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

gslack said:


> BP..... British Petroleum..... its not going under, exxon didn't go under after a couple big tanker spills and neither will they. All that will happen is douchebag politicians will use this to steamroll cap and trade through..... So this is how we will get our tax on life? Great, thanks a lot for this... Don't worry you won't realize its a problem until its starts to effect you... Remember shit rolls downhill. And no matter how big the hill is it always ends somewhere. So In 5 or 10 years and the cap and trade rates increase, and multiple billionaires are walking out with their money, and the series of trading scams, busts and bubbles all happen, you can thank your sorry selves for this...



The Exxon spill and this one are two different situations entirely.  Exxon got away with a penalty 1/100th of the judgement.  The Alaskan incident didn't involve alot of public beaches ..or fishing industry right in the way of the spill.  The crab and salmon runs were barely affected.

This spill is a horse of an entirely different color.  Unlike the Alaskan tragedy as the winds change direction this oil is going to go all around the Gulf poisoning every fishery in its path.  It will be a disaster of epic proportions.  The Alaska oil happened in very cold water where the oil formed gummy balls almost immediately.  This oil is in warm water that will get much warmer allowing the oil to penetrate much deeper into the estuaries where the sea life spawn.   I have lived on or very near the ocean my whole life.  It is not alarmist to state that without a doubt...The states on the  Gulf ...BP ....all the countries on the gulf are FUCKED!!!!  Mark my words...this is the biggest natural disaster of all time..and we(humans) caused it.There may not be the loss of human life like Haiti but in economic terms...we are totally screwed.  It took the Alaskans decades to only get MOST of the oil spilled in conditions that lent itself to oil recovery.    The ECO system around the gulf will be DEAD within a year.


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

Tourist business on the east coast of FL will boom this year.
And outer banks off of NC.


----------



## Douger (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> The Exxon spill and this one are two different situations entirely.  Exxon got away with a penalty 1/100th of the judgement.  The Alaskan incident didn't involve alot of public beaches ..or fishing industry right in the way of the spill.  The crab and salmon runs were barely affected.
> 
> This spill is a horse of an entirely different color.  Unlike the Alaskan tragedy as the winds change direction this oil is going to go all around the Gulf poisoning every fishery in its path.  It will be a disaster of epic proportions.  The Alaska oil happened in very cold water where the oil formed gummy balls almost immediately.  This oil is in warm water that will get much warmer allowing the oil to penetrate much deeper into the estuaries where the sea life spawn.   I have lived on or very near the ocean my whole life.  It is not alarmist to state that without a doubt...The states on the  Gulf ...BP ....all the countries on the gulf are FUCKED!!!!  Mark my words...this is the biggest natural disaster of all time..and we(humans) caused it.There may not be the loss of human life like Haiti but in economic terms...we are totally screwed.  It took the Alaskans decades to only get MOST of the oil spilled in conditions that lent itself to oil recovery.    The ECO system around the gulf will be DEAD within a year.


Nonsence !
" The greatest country on earth" will fix this up in a heartbeat.
Gawd blass Murka !!!
The entire Northern Hemisphere is fucked...................


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Tourist business on the east coast of FL will boom this year.
> And outer banks off of NC.



The Tar Heel State?


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

Intense said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Tourist business on the east coast of FL will boom this year.
> ...



Yep a nice state except for the Duke fans.  I lived in NC for about 5 years.


----------



## Ravi (May 1, 2010)

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


I've no idea what you think Obama could have done...I don't think anyone can really do much of anything if this is as bad as the link in the OP says. I don't even blame BP...I blame decades of letting the oil companies regulate themselves because so many voters in this country are convinced that regulation equals communism.

(sorry Xo!)

But go right ahead and blame Obama, I could care less...if this leads to more grown up thought over potential country destroying insanity I'm sure it will be blame well spent, however deluded.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Tourist business on the east coast of FL will boom this year.
> And outer banks off of NC.



As will Hawaii and the west coast of Mexico.There will be millions of Jobs cleaning up the mess...bring your waders and bug repellant.  The smell from the dead fish and birds will be a stench beyond belief.  You think drug smuggling is a problem now?  There will be thousands of unemployed fishermen with boats and families to feed.  What with the Coast Gaurd being slightly busy and all.


----------



## Ravi (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Tourist business on the east coast of FL will boom this year.
> ...


Hey! And with the recent idiocy in AZ, what a great new place for the illegals to enter!


----------



## L.K.Eder (May 1, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> OMg. we're all DOOMED.



don't fret, you are chosen.


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

The Coast Guard conceded Saturday that it's nearly impossible to know how much oil has gushed since the April 20 rig explosion, after saying earlier it was at least 1.6 million gallons - equivalent to about 2 1/2 Olympic-sized swimming pools. The blast killed 11 workers and threatened beaches, fragile marshes and marine mammals, along with fishing grounds that are among the world's most productive.

Even at that rate, the spill should eclipse the 1989 Exxon Valdez incident as the worst U.S. oil disaster in history in a matter of weeks. But a growing number of experts warned that the situation may already be much worse.

The oil slick over the water's surface appeared to triple in size over the past two days, which could indicate an increase in the rate that oil is spewing from the well, according to one analysis of images collected from satellites and reviewed by the University of Miami. While it's hard to judge the volume of oil by satellite because of depth, it does show an indication of change in growth, experts said.

"The spill and the spreading is getting so much faster and expanding much quicker than they estimated," said Hans Graber, executive director of the university's Center for Southeastern Tropical Advanced Remote Sensing. "Clearly, in the last couple of days, there was a big change in the size."

Doug Suttles, BP's chief operating officer for exploration and production, said it was impossible to know just how much oil was gushing from the well, but said the company and federal officials were preparing for the worst-case scenario.

In an exploration plan and environmental impact analysis filed with the federal government in February 2009, BP said it had the capability to handle a "worst-case scenario" at the Deepwater Horizon site, which the document described as a leak of 162,000 barrels per day from an uncontrolled blowout - 6.8 million gallons each day.

Oil industry experts and officials are reluctant to describe what, exactly, a worst-case scenario would look like - but if the oil gets into the Gulf Stream and carries it to the beaches of Florida, it stands to be an environmental and economic disaster of epic proportions.

The Deepwater Horizon well is at the end of one branch of the Gulf Stream, the famed warm-water current that flows from the Gulf of Mexico to the North Atlantic. Several experts said that if the oil enters the stream, it would flow around the southern tip of Florida and up the eastern seaboard.

"It will be on the East Coast of Florida in almost no time," Graber said. "I don't think we can prevent that. It's more of a question of when rather than if."

At the joint command center run by the government and BP near New Orleans, a Coast Guard spokesman maintained Saturday that the leakage remained around 5,000 barrels, or 200,000 gallons, per day.

But Coast Guard Adm. Thad Allen, appointed Saturday by Obama to lead the government's oil spill response, said no one could pinpoint how much oil is leaking from the ruptured well because it is about a mile underwater.

"And, in fact, any exact estimation of what's flowing out of those pipes down there is probably impossible at this time due to the depth of the water and our ability to try and assess that from remotely operated vehicles and video," Allen said during a conference call.

The Coast Guard's Allen said Saturday that a test of new technology used to reduce the amount of oil rising to the surface seemed to be successful.

My Way News - Gulf oil spill swiftly balloons, could move east


----------



## Intense (May 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I think Obama could take a crack at acting Presidential. This is the time for damage control and repairing the breach, not pointing fingers. Slow out of the gate Ravi, that is an observation, not a condemnation. Pointing fingers, diverting blame, at this point is a waste of time. School's over, this is deal with it with everything at your disposal time, it has been that from the start.


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

Buy stock in Dawn/P&G?


----------



## Ravi (May 1, 2010)

Sadly, the Exxon Valdez and Hurricane Katrina could end up looking like nothing at all in comparison.

Oh, shit...the gulf stream, the east coast of Florida...why didn't I sell and move north when I had the chance?


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

Soon all gulf swimmers will have their hair slicked back like a southern baptist preacher?

Darn! note to self.   Sell all Brylcream stock.


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



And...what exactly is at the prsidents disposal that you are privey too that is unknown to the rest of the world?  By all means get on that HOT line and "school" Obama!


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > BP..... British Petroleum..... its not going under, exxon didn't go under after a couple big tanker spills and neither will they. All that will happen is douchebag politicians will use this to steamroll cap and trade through..... So this is how we will get our tax on life? Great, thanks a lot for this... Don't worry you won't realize its a problem until its starts to effect you... Remember shit rolls downhill. And no matter how big the hill is it always ends somewhere. So In 5 or 10 years and the cap and trade rates increase, and multiple billionaires are walking out with their money, and the series of trading scams, busts and bubbles all happen, you can thank your sorry selves for this...
> ...



1/100th the judgement? Where in the hell did you get that number? Seriously I would really like to see that claims source...

THey had to pay for the clean-up, the fines and judgments against them for the offense and most likely many other smaller things when they got done.

You sit there and pretend the Alaskan coast is uninhabited, as well as the Russian coast just a few miles away. how about the western Coast of canada? I suppose those are not the same either.... Yeah it only matters when its poor people so you guys can get the sympathy vote.... Nice...... 

Want to stop with the hysterics now? Seriously you are telling me all kinds of horrible things but none of it is based on fact ore even goes with any prior history or similar incidents. The Alaskan, russian, nor canadian coasts died and the oil didn't kill everything for the entire region. it was bad yes, it was definitely a terrible thing, but it wasn't an eco-system killer like they tried to claim it would be back then any more than this is now...

Biggest disaster of all time???? 

nah buddy on second thought you go right on ahead an panic carry on the hysteria so the rest of us can see the real science and logic inherent in the AGW BS....


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



OK I get it you are one of those Hannity fuckwits.

Do your own homework HOMEY!  After you've been here for more than a few minutes you will know who to look to for factual information and who might just throw your dumb ass into the HOMO CAGE for some humility training.

That's right..1/100th  before you run your pie hole ..at least have a fuckin clue. Ya might do a study on water temps and currents while you are trying to figure out what happened in Alaska and why the oil there was so well contained.

In the mean time watch you tongue.


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Obama can worry about repairing the beach later.


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Tourist business on the east coast of FL will boom this year.
> ...



HEY!!

Now we know what Illegal Imigrants can do to become good citizens!!

Join the Civil Conservation Corps: 20 million Illigals/20 million BBL Oil......give each one a barrel, waders, bug repellant, and a bag of doritos, and we'll have this thing cleaned up in no-time AND solve the Immigration Reform problem.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

I don't know what all the fuss is about anyway.  Especially from the right you all have been whining about wanting offshore oil for years.  Now when you get it you think it is a bad thing?


I am reminded of "The Lathe of Heaven".
Be careful for what you ask you may get it in unexpected ways.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Make me asshole!

You didn't do any of your homework other wise we would see a source about now wouldn't we.... 

You gonna throw me into what???? LOL dude save your fantasies for oldsocks, he likes your type....

Again where is that source junior???? Just going to run off at the mouth about facts and figures and tell us you just know and expect us to accept it? NAH, don't think so HOMIE, show us your source or just admit its what you think and not a fact...

Also you don't know squat about me pal, I am no hannity fan moron... now you can put up or shut-up but you cannot tell me what to do......


----------



## Old Rocks (May 1, 2010)

What does it take to wake an addict up to the damage his addiction is doing? Sometimes the only thing that will do it is for the addict to lose his home.

Our addiction to fossil fuels has been destroying our home, the very place that we live in, for generations now. From the unreclaimed strip mines of Montana, to West Virginia where the hilltops are taken off and dumpted into the valleys, poisoning everything downstream.

Now we see the inevitable result of drilling in deep water.  And we really have not yet been able to measure the full extent of the disaster. 

I would have to ask about the idea of the chemical introduced at the well head. Where then does the treated oil go? It doesn't just disappear. And what is it doing to the life in the sea where it is at? 

I guess at this point the question is how much of our nation are we willing to destroy for our fossil fuel habit? Is it more important to have a 300 hp gas burner under the hood than to have the beautiful nation that we once had? Is it more important for the energy in our grid to be made with coal, so the present owners of those resource can continue to make billions, than to trees and rivers? 

The technology to replace fossil fuels has been available for some time. The question for our nation now, is what is more important, the wealth of a few, or having our home, our nation, remain livable.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> What does it take to wake an addict up to the damage his addiction is doing? Sometimes the only thing that will do it is for the addict to lose his home.
> 
> Our addiction to fossil fuels has been destroying our home, the very place that we live in, for generations now. From the unreclaimed strip mines of Montana, to West Virginia where the hilltops are taken off and dumpted into the valleys, poisoning everything downstream.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! its the liar!

hey liar, how are you? Going to lie in this thread to? I just mentioned your name and sure enough here you are...... you following me?


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> What does it take to wake an addict up to the damage his addiction is doing? Sometimes the only thing that will do it is for the addict to lose his home.
> 
> Our addiction to fossil fuels has been destroying our home, the very place that we live in, for generations now. From the unreclaimed strip mines of Montana, to West Virginia where the hilltops are taken off and dumpted into the valleys, poisoning everything downstream.
> 
> ...



Wealth of a few? like the scumbags setting up the carbon trade markets? you know Al GOre and Maurice Strong? Please tell me more about the wealth of a few.....


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > .. Yes if Bush were President he certainly wouldn't be blamed.. after all.. Katrina was a natural disaster and he was blamed for that..
> ...



Actually the WSJ article sited in the OP mentioned that the Dept of Interior's MMS looked at adding the acustic switch to regs "several years ago."



> The U.S. considered requiring a remote-controlled shut-off mechanism _*several years ago*_, but drilling companies questioned its cost and effectiveness, according to the agency overseeing offshore drilling.



However, this is a little like saying on 9/12/01 the FBI considered tighter regs on Arabs traveling in the USA "several years ago."

The problem is that all these agencies are bureaucracies that BENEFIT from their own ineptitude.


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

Al Gore is making more money than Glen Beck?
Neither one are elected officials.

I am not sure who the Strong person is, will have to check on that.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Al Gore is making more money than Glen Beck?
> Neither one are elected officials.
> 
> I am not sure who the Strong person is, will have to check on that.



Maurice Strong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Former head of the UN environmental program, and president of CCX Chicago Carbon Exchange, the first carbon trade market in the US and part of a conglomerate of several other such trade markets all over the globe. He was UN environment head when he set this stuff up BTW. 

And Al Gore one of the largest investors in CCX was an elected official when he was setting this up, and was one when he tried to push legislation on this before. He also uses his clout as former president to push this agenda globally.... So don't try and pretend his former status has no bearing...


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

My bad... the reduction of Exxons court case penalties in the eaftermath of the Exxon Valdez  started at $5,287,000,000 and was reduced to $507,000,000 last year by the supreme court.  I was off by one decemal point.  It was 1/10th not 1/100th.


----------



## uscitizen (May 1, 2010)

gslack said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Al Gore is making more money than Glen Beck?
> ...



so Bush did not really win in 2000?


----------



## Big Fitz (May 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> This is truly frightening. If this much oil spills out daily in the next three months (the time BP estimates it will take to cap the well), wouldn't the entire Gulf of Mexico and beyond end up covered with an oil slick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, 2 things.

1. It's good to know that oil companies who are busy spreading their cheeks for the environazis aren't interested in using automatic safety precautions that would have protected the environment.

2. There's a lot of oil down there afterall.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



He pushed for legislation besides cap and trade, and well before 2000. He ran using the environment as a platform. CCX is part of Climate Exchange PLC, whom got started in the SO2 cap trade on a smaller and more localized scale back in the mid-90's....

I have done my homework on this.....


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> My bad... the reduction of Exxons court case penalties in the eaftermath of the Exxon Valdez  started at $5,287,000,000 and was reduced to $507,000,000 last year by the supreme court.  I was off by one decemal point.  It was 1/10th not 1/100th.



Can we see a source for this? Exxon paid for the clean-up and this was one of the reasons they would have lowered the fine, if it happened at all....

Can we see a source for this claim now????

P.S. 5 billion? Wouldn't you say that number could have been a bit padded with frivolous suits and penalties, and perhaps the 5 million they paid was a a figure that was agreed upon after the press and panic died down?

Still waiting on that source....


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Wow asking for a source set one idiot into a huff, and the other still hasn't brought a source..... Hmm I sure hope they are more prepared on this next time...


----------



## Old Rocks (May 1, 2010)

Well, we now see another mindless Conservative slogan down the tube. 

Bring it On! 

Mission Successful!

Dead or Alive! 

Deth panels!

Drill, baby, Drill!


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, we now see another mindless Conservative slogan down the tube.
> 
> Bring it On!
> 
> ...



And we see the liar trying to pretend he has credibility......


----------



## elvis (May 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, we now see another mindless Conservative slogan down the tube.
> 
> Bring it On!
> 
> ...



what about like your buddy Chris' motto:  "Spill baby Spill."   How proud you must be to have that fuckstain on your side.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Well, we now see another mindless liberal/progressive slogan down the tube.
> 
> Hope and Change!
> 
> ...



There thats better...


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > My bad... the reduction of Exxons court case penalties in the eaftermath of the Exxon Valdez  started at $5,287,000,000 and was reduced to $507,000,000 last year by the supreme court.  I was off by one decemal point.  It was 1/10th not 1/100th.
> ...



Your fuckin google broke slacker?  I ain't your bitch ...Prove ME wrong.  So far I just see your lips quivering.  I can't tell if you spit or swallow from that.


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

elvis said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we now see another mindless Conservative slogan down the tube.
> ...



How do you think the Oil Spill will effect Octopus Populations?


----------



## elvis (May 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



It could drastically affect it.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Nah don't have to you just did it for me..... Thanks so you pulled that number out of your ass, or you got it from some pro-agw enviro-site or blog and you know it will be demolished....

If you had a source you would bring it to shut me up or to prove your point, or at least to show you are not full of shit.... you didn't and now refuse to, so as I said its bullshit and so is your claim....

Don't push your fantasies on me punk, if you want that you need to go to one of your little enviro-love-ins......

Busted....


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

elvis said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



I predict a surge in the value of Octoporn.


----------



## elvis (May 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Not on here.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Samson said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Octoporn? is that the porn movie the Octo-Mom did?


----------



## Samson (May 1, 2010)

elvis said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



You got to be a mod cause you could figure out how to use RED FONT, huh.


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2010)

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Slow out of the gate at what? Telling us life as we know it is probably over? Controlling the wind? Controlling the gulf stream? Swimming down five thousand feet and inserting a cork?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 2, 2010)

These people are desperately trying to get out of the echoes of "Drill, baby, Drill". At the stated rate of flow, this is catastrophe. Given that this could be much larger than that flow, we may see a disaster of the proportions to completely change the political climate of this nation. 

We have had one party that has totally said "NO" to the idea of alternative energies. One party that has supported coal and petroleum when it would have made much more sense to use alternatives.

While the other party has not been very aggressive in pushing for alternatives and energy independence, it has done slightly better. 

After the first hurricane of the season stirs this bitter brew in the Gulf, and the people there see the devastation, the "Drill, baby, Drill" party may find itself in dissaray.


----------



## HUGGY (May 2, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM]YouTube - Talking Heads "Burning Down the House"[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (May 2, 2010)

Samson said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



they will mutate and grow tits.


----------



## HUGGY (May 2, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Woah!!  Tits with suckers!!!  Interesting!


----------



## Intense (May 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



That's a good start Ravi.    Admission rather than denial. Remember substance over image, and you and Barry will both do fine. It's a new start for the both of you, so try not to blow it, in Barry's case within the next 24 hours, in your case, the next time you post. 

Though your cork idea seems impressive on the surface, it's misplaced, stick to what you know.  Let's hear from the experts on what is doable.  If we are playing end days, sign's from Revelation, we are all on the same ride.


----------



## Intense (May 2, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I'm unclear. How many tit's would this beast have? 2? 8? Don't want the arms fighting over availability.


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> These people are desperately trying to get out of the echoes of "Drill, baby, Drill". At the stated rate of flow, this is catastrophe. Given that this could be much larger than that flow, we may see a disaster of the proportions to completely change the political climate of this nation.
> 
> We have had one party that has totally said "NO" to the idea of alternative energies. One party that has supported coal and petroleum when it would have made much more sense to use alternatives.
> 
> ...



Read my signatures.... over the past couple weeks I have been putting your AGW gods on it.... The latest one should be real telling of the way it works...

Look below and read it.....


----------



## Samson (May 2, 2010)

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




I'd post a pic to clarify, but ya know how Elvis gets all excited over tenticle pics.


----------



## Ravi (May 2, 2010)

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...


Oh, jeesh, I forgot you were one of those nutty bible thumpers.  Nice way to avoid the issue.


----------



## Intense (May 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



The last thing I'm doing Ravi is avoiding the issue.


----------



## Valerie (May 3, 2010)

Gulf of Mexico-Transocean Drilling Incident

>



> Gulf Oil Spill 2010 Projected Trajectory
> 
> Governor's Office of Homeland Security & Emergency Preparedness | State of Louisiana




>

Deep Water Horizon Oil | Florida DEP


----------



## Valerie (May 3, 2010)

Think we could wrap Florida up with some sort of preemptive prophylactic ?


----------



## Valerie (May 3, 2010)

> BP has not said *how much oil is beneath the Gulf seabed Deepwater Horizon was tapping*, but a company official speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the volume of reserves, *confirmed reports that it was tens of millions of barrels*.
> 
> BP Chairman Blames Failed Equipment For Oil Spill







Mon dieu!  





>

More info:

Grim Outlook For Oil Spill; Fishing Ban In Effect : NPR

Obama Says Oil Spill Damage Could Be Unprecedented : NPR


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

Valerie said:


> Think we could wrap Florida up with some sort of preemptive prophylactic ?


----------



## Ravi (May 3, 2010)

Valerie said:


> > BP has not said *how much oil is beneath the Gulf seabed Deepwater Horizon was tapping*, but a company official speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the volume of reserves, *confirmed reports that it was tens of millions of barrels*.
> >
> > BP Chairman Blames Failed Equipment For Oil Spill
> 
> ...


If it gets in the gulf stream, "experts" say, it could reach the Chesapeake area...not sure why it wouldn't reach Ireland, since the gulf stream goes that far. 

At this point, it is almost shocking at how little we really know.


----------



## Intense (May 3, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > > BP has not said *how much oil is beneath the Gulf seabed Deepwater Horizon was tapping*, but a company official speaking on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to discuss the volume of reserves, *confirmed reports that it was tens of millions of barrels*.
> ...




They are under playing it big time Ravi.


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



BP is at fault.....their negligence caused this....and probably the US GVT'S NEGLIGENCE in leasing to this private global company with one of the WORST records for disasters/spills.

There is NOTHING Fema can really do to stop this near gusher....there is nothing BP can do to stop it.....there is nothing the coast guard can do to stop it....the solution could be 6 months from now, in the mean time.....those southern states affected, economies will collapse and us tax payers will end up footing the bill....and footing the bill will not bring back to life the millions of sea creatures and coral reefs and birds that are already DEAD, or beaches that are already destroyed....

We are in big big big trouble and BP will go belly up....and nothing is an immediate remedy.....

Have fun making jest of this situation and your Obamarama drama lumpy.....to me, this is nothing to make light of....



this is the worst oil catastrophe in the history of our world....


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

oh boy oh boy....
_

Memo: Federal oil lease employees had sex with industry reps
Top watchdog at Interior says one agency rife with corruption
By DAVID IVANOVICH Copyright 2008 Houston Chronicle Washington Bureau
Sept. 11, 2008, 9:18AM



WASHINGTON  A program director allegedly snorts crystal meth off a toaster oven. A marketing supervisor sells sex toys to her employees, while senior executives allegedly rig contract bids for a pal.

Such is the culture the Interior Department's Inspector General says he found at the Minerals Management Service, the federal agency responsible for handling $8 billion a year in revenue from offshore oil and gas leases.

As lawmakers on Capitol Hill Wednesday were taking up bills that could throw open new areas offshore to oil and gas drilling, Inspector General Earl Devaney released a series of blistering, even lurid, reports on the alleged behavior of the federal employees who deal with those offshore operators.

Agency employees, a number of whom still work for the federal government, received frequent gifts from industry players, had sexual encounters with oil and gas company employees, consulted for energy firms on the side and threw contracts to friends, Devaney found.
Oil, sex & mon_ey: Federal agency accused of sleazy antics | | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## Intense (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> oh boy oh boy....
> _
> 
> Memo: Federal oil lease employees had sex with industry reps
> ...



The problem is obviously bigger than BP. The controlling authority has cracks of it's own. he focus is containment, repair, and investigation of cause, in detail. There are other deep water rigs out there.


----------



## Intense (May 3, 2010)

NEW ORLEANS &#8212; BP reported some glimmers of progress on Monday in its efforts to stem oil leaks from an undersea well off the Louisiana coast that have created what President Obama called a &#8220;potentially unprecedented environmental disaster.&#8221; 

Bill Salvin, a company spokesman, said that crews had finished building a containment dome, a 4-story, 70-ton structure that the company plans to lower into place over one of the three leaks to catch the escaping oil and allow it to be pumped to the surface. The other two domes would be completed on Tuesday, Mr. Salvin said, and crews hoped to install all three domes by the weekend.

&#8220;That will essentially eliminate most of the issues you have with oil in the water,&#8221; he said.

The company was also trying on Monday to install a shutoff valve at the site of one of the three leaks. But according to David Nicholas, a BP spokesman, after the stormy weather of the weekend, the seas at the site had still not calmed enough by midafternoon for the valve mechanism to be hoisted safely out of a support ship.

The efforts come as the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration said the oil slick appeared to be drifting toward the Alabama and Florida coasts and the Chandeleur Islands off Louisiana&#8217;s southern tip.

Miles of floating booms laid out on coastal waters in hopes of protecting the shoreline from the spreading oil slick were damaged over the weekend by the heavy winds and rough seas, the Coast Guard said on Monday. Roughly 80 percent of the boom protecting the Alabama coast was damaged.

&#8220;Some of it has been torn apart, some of it is repairable, some was relocated by the weather,&#8221; said Petty Officer David Mosley of the Coast Guard. &#8220;We&#8217;re looking to fix what we can fix and replace what we can replace.&#8221;

All told, some 52 miles of booms have been deployed to try to corral the spill or to fend it off from vulnerable shorelines, he said. Crews were checking the condition of more than 6 miles of boom near the Mississippi-Alabama border, and other sections near the Mississippi and Louisiana coasts.

On Monday, BP said it would pay &#8220;all necessary and appropriate clean-up costs&#8221; from the disaster. Referring to the drilling rig that collapsed April 22 after a fire and explosion, causing the well it was drilling to leak, the company said: &#8220;BP takes responsibility for responding to the Deepwater Horizon oil spill. We will clean it up.&#8221;

BP, which was leasing the Deepwater Horizon rig, has been working with an array of government agencies and private companies but has been unable so far to stop the flow of crude from the well.

President Obama visited Louisiana on Sunday afternoon for a firsthand look at the response effort, which has drawn criticism for the lack of rapid results.

&#8220;The oil that is still leaking from the well could seriously damage the economy and the environment of our gulf states, and it could extend for a long time,&#8221; Mr. Obama said. &#8220;It could jeopardize the livelihoods of thousands of Americans who call this place home.&#8221;

Bob Fryar, the company&#8217;s senior vice president for operations in Angola, who was brought to a command center in Houston for the engineering effort, said on Sunday that BP hoped to install a shut-off valve on one of the three leaks on Monday to stop some of the oil flow there. But the leak that is spewing the most oil, at the end of the broken riser pipe that once connected the well with the rig, cannot be shut off that way, Mr. Fryar said.

A device known as a blowout preventer, a towering stack of heavy equipment at the wellhead, 5,000 feet below the surface of the gulf, was supposed to seal the well quickly in the event of a burst of pressure, but it did not work when the Deepwater Horizon oil rig exploded.

On Sunday, Mr. Fryar and Charlie Holt, BP&#8217;s drilling operations manager for the gulf, described an audacious plan to confront the blowout preventer problem. In this approach, they would seal the well by cutting the riser at the wellhead, sliding a huge piece of equipment called the riser package out of the way and bolting a second blowout preventer atop the first one. 

BP Says Crews Make Progress Stemming Oil Leaks - NYTimes.com


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Not so fast goddess!  This time bomb may well be the tip of the iceburg.  I think Obama should order an immediate review of ALL safety regulations that could lead to any possible disaster in the country.  Bush and Cheney had eight years to fuck things up. Hundreds of "mole" regulators have been installed in all kinds of critical places.    It may seem real funny now  but what if a  nuclear plant goes wack?  We need a thorough look at the places that could hurt us.  NOW!


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

Intense said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > oh boy oh boy....
> ...



BP is at fault....PERIOD.  Our gvt regulators may be at fault for taking bribes from oil industry personel, our gvt may be at fault for easing regulations, our gvt may have turned a blind eye to dangers.....BUT BP as a private company IS RESPONSIBLE for the ACTIONS they TOOK....which caused this catastrophe....the gvt regulators should not have to babysit BP or other oil industry corps down to the I-dotting and T-crossing.....BP should have taken measures to protect us and themselves from this kind of disaster....what is the $500k spent to do such compared to the BILLIONS this is costing them now.....?


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Oh, I couldn't agree more with you....

We definitely need to find out what went wrong, we definitely need to find out if there are other wells out there in unsafe states....etc.

But if we do find other private oil corps with unsafe wells, whose fault is it?  our gvts or the private companies having the unsafe wells?  Can private industry REALLY put the blame on anyone BUT themselves?

Can private industries REALLY BE TRUSTED WITH POLICING THEMSELVES as conservatives actually believe?  These kind of things need discussing....and the fact that even if we did have our gvt police them, whose to say our gvt workers don't get paid off with sex, drugs, and rock n roll?

I used to think businesses would do the right thing and not take risks that could bring their companies down....but NOT anymore....NOT after the banking crisis and now not after this.....

care


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I think what you're saying is just because the sheriff was drunk on payday, and in bed with a whore when the bank was robbed, its still the bank robber that took the town-folk's money.

Frankly, dear, I'm wondering why we pay the sheriff?


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



yep, that's what I am saying.....no one should hold a job, in the private sector or with the govt, that is NOT doing the job they are being paid for....

But ultimately, BP could have bought the whore for him and the alcohol to get drunk with as well....  



And yes halliburton might ALSO be negligent for their part in this catastrophe,  BP did hire them though, and they in turn will also sue Halliburton for some of these damages.


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Meh........ our government is responsible for protecting US from harm. Our elected leaders hold the bureaucrats to standards.

BP and/or Halliburton be held accountable, and help pay for the cleanup, but the money will still come from us. Completely innocent people in both companies will lose their jobs, and go to work with rivals. Lawyers will get rich. Corporations will simply charge more for their services to pay the Lawyers. Oil prices will rise. We will turn down our thermostats during the winter, and pay more.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I don'y buy that BP or Haliburton are too big to fail in the same way that AIG was ...not that you said that.   For one thing Haliburton was almost bakrupt before Cheney found the magic elixer in no bid contracts distributed in support of illegal wars of choice..  Haliburtons worth is fraudulent.  BP is nothing sacred either.  Most of the gas stations they own were soaked up in mergers and take overs.  There are plenty of companies that would love to go to a BP garage sale.  If the sale of thier bankrupted companys assets happens to them...good riddance..  The cost of doing business gets cheaper for the new players.


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I agree that their assets will be sold off....but won't that possibly make the ones left that gobbled them up, too big to fail?  there has been some deregulation that allowed the oil and gas industry mergers the past couple of decades already....

 BP is the Brit's problem, the british gvt might bail them for themselves perhaps


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



so if our gvt, our congress, deregulated and or ignored the newest technology available that could have possible prevented this catastrophe, due to being lobbied by the oil industry to turn a blind eye....THEY are to blame?


----------



## xotoxi (May 3, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well.. at least Obama has the SWAT team working on it and made all those preparations to control it..
> ...


 
It's a little known fact that SWAT teams are skilled at swimming in oil slicked salt water.

In fact, it is such a little know fact, that no link exists.


----------



## KissMy (May 3, 2010)

BP will not pay all damages. Obama Lied AGAIN. 

Federal law may limit BP liability in oil spill


> A federal law may limit how much BP has to pay for damages such as lost wages and economic suffering in the Gulf Coast oil spill, despite President Barack Obama's assurances that taxpayers will not be on the hook.
> 
> A law passed in response to the 1989 Exxon Valdez spill in Alaska makes BP responsible for cleanup costs. But the law sets a $75 million limit on other kinds of damages.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

The fact is whether or not we like it, the owner of the rig is responsible unless the lease agreement states otherwise. Just shouting about BP and blaming "big oil" because it somehow justifies an environmental position is not justice nor legal....


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

KissMy said:


> BP will not pay all damages. Obama Lied AGAIN.
> 
> Federal law may limit BP liability in oil spill
> 
> ...



so BP is lying when they say they will pay for everything, and them being all over the news claiming they will pay for all the damages is a LIE on BP's part?


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Its not as if Oil Producers had to crawl over any Interior Dept. dead bodies to get their way.

From your article, "Inspector General Earl Devaney released a series of blistering, even lurid, reports on the alleged behavior of the federal employees who deal with those offshore operators."

But, you can BLAME anyone: Consumers will pay for more ineffectual government, and higher energy prices.


----------



## HUGGY (May 3, 2010)

gslack said:


> The fact is whether or not we like it, the owner of the rig is responsible unless the lease agreement states otherwise. Just shouting about BP and blaming "big oil" because it somehow justifies an environmental position is not justice nor legal....



I've seen several reports that BP's insurance will pay for most of the damages.  Why would they if BP wasn't liable?

I saw a report this morning with BP claiming they were not responsible..but in the same breath saying they would accept responsibility.  If they are not responsible what sense is thier insurance or they agreeing publicly to pay for the damages?

At this point public relations is idiotic.


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is whether or not we like it, the owner of the rig is responsible unless the lease agreement states otherwise. Just shouting about BP and blaming "big oil" because it somehow justifies an environmental position is not justice nor legal....
> ...




Insurance companies will recoup the loss with higher rates, passed to all oil producers, passed to all oil consumers.

Thanks Dept of Interior.


----------



## Care4all (May 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



the dept of interior is responsible for the hike in insurance rates for the oil companies that could spill oil????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is whether or not we like it, the owner of the rig is responsible unless the lease agreement states otherwise. Just shouting about BP and blaming "big oil" because it somehow justifies an environmental position is not justice nor legal....
> ...




Well the real reason is PR.... Seriously, whether or not they are found liable or even know they are, they are going to PR their asses off right now...

Personally, I think they will be held most responsible, followed by the owners of the rig, and then Haliburton. THis is a nightmare for any companies image, and BP can't take another hit by fighting this in court, no matter what the legal arrangement was... If they got any sense they will say we are sorry and kiss every ass they see between central america and Florida. It might not be justified, nor correct in a legal sense, but its the only chance they have to eek out some dignity...

 They will pay, people still use and need oil and upcoming cap and trade will only make oil more profitable. They know they can make it all back in time, but a bad image? That stays with the public and in their minds for generations.... Stock holders may leave and pull out over a loss of profits, but they will be back when those profits return. But a bad image and a loss of profits will make investors run and never come back... Again they will pay for it, and then some. 

They will pay until broke, and then they will be bought out and their infra structure salvaged to form a new company just like it. or they will merge with another one with assets to handle this. Or since they are British Petroleum they will be saved by their government.

So we can stop the finger pointing and crying over it. Its done and cannot be undone. All we can do is watch them pay for it....


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yes.



> Our Mission: Protecting Americas Great Outdoors and Powering Our Future
> 
> The U.S. Department of the Interior protects Americas natural resources and heritage, honors our cultures and tribal communities, and supplies the energy to power our future.





_For what do you think the Dept of Interior *IS* responsible? _


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



You mean, BP or the _administration_?



> WASHINGTONDepartment of Homeland Security (DHS) Secretary Janet Napolitano, Secretary of the Interior (DOI) Ken Salazar, Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) Administrator Lisa Jackson and Secretary of Energy Stephen Chu today met with BP CEO Tony Hayward and BP American Chairman and President Lamar McKay to discuss ongoing, coordinated response efforts and receive an update on _BPs spill mitigation plans for potentially affected Gulf Coast states._
> 
> Secretary Napolitano, Secretary Salazar and Administrator Jackson and other senior Administration officials requested an update on _how BP plans to ensure an effective response in all potentially affected Gulf Coast states,_ including Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama and Florida.
> 
> ...



Sounds like Obama is passing the buck, and circling the wagons...LOL...Two paragraphs about, "BPs spill mitigation plans" and "how BP plans to ensure an effective response" and "how BP will be held accountable."

vs

"The administration ....has launched and coordinated an all-hands-on-deck, relentless response to this crisis"


----------



## Samson (May 3, 2010)

Care4all said:


> so BP is lying when they say they will pay for everything, and them being all over the news claiming they will pay for all the damages is a LIE on BP's part?





Care4all said:


> the dept of interior is responsible for the hike in insurance rates for the oil companies that could spill oil????????????????????????????????????



Care, are you being Oblique on purpose?

BP, Halliburton, Transocean, their insurers will pay.

Then everyone will increase their prices to cover the costs.

Then people in Bangor will pay more for heating oil.

And they will continue to pay taxes to support the Dept of Interior's Mission: Protecting Americas Great Outdoors and Powering Our Future.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

Samson said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Well as far as your question, I say BOTH..... Seriously, the little weasel just opened up more offshore drilling areas, and now this? HAHAHA! he is saving his ass now plain and simple... And he better if hes got any sense, or the same environMENTALISTS who backed him will be screaming for his head..... These people run on emotion, and as we have seen they do not think or reason when they are out to save an albatross... They hear OIL SPILL and go nuts...

I just can't help but think this accident had impeccable timing.... I mean cap and trade is next on the list and suddenly like from a bad movie script this happens..... I have had enough convenient coincidences now I think...


----------



## Old Rocks (May 3, 2010)

The best outcome for this catastrophe is for the general public to realize that the use of petroleum of is simpy unsustainable. Same for coal. The price is just too high. 

How much of our nation can we trash before we realize that we are defecating in our own kitchen? 

The alternatives for energy are already competative with coal, even with considering the external prices associated with the burning of coal. When you consider the cost to our land, to our children poisened with the mercury and lead emmissions from coal, the increase in asthma associated with coal, the alternatives are far cheaper than coal.

Petroleum can be replaced with electric vehicles, and vehicles that burn such products as bacterial, or algal, biodiesel. 

When the full scope of the catastrophe in the Gulf becomes apparent, I believe the American Public will demand these changes.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The best outcome for this catastrophe is for the general public to realize that the use of petroleum of is simpy unsustainable. Same for coal. The price is just too high.
> 
> How much of our nation can we trash before we realize that we are defecating in our own kitchen?
> 
> ...



BULLSHIT!!!!!!

I spent an entire thread showing the facts about all the so-called replacements that are even considered a possibility currently. The fact is none of them are a viable alternative right now and you and your propaganda cannot refute any of it....

Dude Stop lying!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> OMg. we're all DOOMED.



Its not happening in your backyard Steph, so don't worry about it - its someone else's problem, let them pay the extra price for your gas consumption.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Not that it will matter much to me if the Florida coast is trashed.



Why not?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. Yes if Bush were President he certainly wouldn't be blamed.. after all.. *Katrina was a natural disaster and he was blamed for that.. *
> 
> This is under Obama Regime Regulation and hardly natural..



No he wasn't. That's just what the right says because they'd rather not address Bush's obvious shortcomings in his response to the disaster.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > .. Yes if Bush were President he certainly wouldn't be blamed.. after all.. *Katrina was a natural disaster and he was blamed for that.. *
> ...



Oh look its the resident "I just happen to have a PHD in that" guy.... Or was it the resident "my daddy just happens to be one of those" guy?


HAHAHAHAHHHAAHA! Poser!


----------



## elvis (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



care to address his point?  regardless of what he has behind his name?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





LOL! Is gslack still got his panties in a bunch over my choice of careers? I guess he's drug my father into it as well.

He knows I have him on *IGNORE*


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



After the way he trolled me across multiple threads for days, insulted me while making no sense in his responses, and then tried to lie about his credentials and education to bully his way through a debate???

He is a juvenile trying to pretend he wants debate. And even that is only so long as he can appear as the winner. When he fails he resorts to badgering, name-calling, lying, making false claims about what others post, and rambles on about topics he has no real understanding of. All the while he tries to claim a superior education or an enlightened position which he claims negates all others points, thoughts or facts brought forth...

You want me to address his point? Fair enough, but the next time he trolls, badgers, belittles, insults or confounds a thread with his ignorant nonsense I will expect some moderator to take exception to him as well......


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > .. Yes if Bush were President he certainly wouldn't be blamed.. after all.. *Katrina was a natural disaster and he was blamed for that.. *
> ...



Well junior went and cried to a mod.... So I was asked to address his point.... 

Hmmm. lets see here....

uhm no.... I address Bush's shortcomings quite a bit actually...

1. He was a tool elected because who his daddy was, who his friends are, and the fact he was a blank slate for the Neo-con think tank PNAC...

2. He looked idiotic at times and his responses when pressured made this all too clear.

3. He was incompetent and relied to heavily on his so-called friends.


Do I need to go on? nah I think thats good....

As far as the post he responded to?

Obama is the messiah and no one can blame the messiah even if he did open up new areas for offshore drilling recently..... yeah... Some messiah...

Hows that? Good?

SpidermanTuba, whiny little punk who cries to a mod when called on his BS......Whats next? Going tell your mommy on me?.


----------



## elvis (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



He didn't cry to a mod.  I said that on my own.  ~elvis.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...





LOL! Gslack is a worthless turd, if I were you I'd just put the punk on ignore and get rid of him


----------



## elvis (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Mods don't ignore posters and banning is a last resort on this website.  ~elvis.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Oh well then I can expect to see him get told about responding to the points I raised?????


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...






I'm sorry you have to endure him.


----------



## elvis (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



He can read them.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



no you asked me to specifically respond to the points he raised. I did so and now, He sits on the side and spews insults like a twerp, and you say nothing to him...

Its only fair to ask the same consideration of him now....


----------



## elvis (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



what do you think about gslack's points about George W. Bush?


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



Thank you...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

elvis said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



I wouldn't know his views on gdub, i have him on ignore.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Oh don't worry junior, I don't care if you have me on ignore... i am going to make sure others know who they are dealing with though. And when enough people realize you to be the useless little juvenile troll you really are, all the better for all of us.... 

Come on tell us how you are a PHD candidate in astrophysics, but didn't realize what FERMI was.......


----------



## westwall (May 4, 2010)

You're dreaming chum.  The American people read about the bronze age and don't want to revisit it.  Your contention about alt energy products being competitive with coal are quite simply laughable.  If the electric cars were as great as you guys claim they were they would be all over the place...guess what they suck!  The amount of energy you have to use to recharge them is greater than the amount of energy to produce, transport and burn in a gasoline powered car.  

Add to that the cost of a battery replacement when the NiMH batteries wear out (after 10 years) of 20,000 to 30,000
and you havn't saved a bloody thing!  Plus the batteries are extremely toxic that have to be dealt with so please show me where they are a truly viable alternative. 





Old Rocks said:


> The best outcome for this catastrophe is for the general public to realize that the use of petroleum of is simpy unsustainable. Same for coal. The price is just too high.
> 
> How much of our nation can we trash before we realize that we are defecating in our own kitchen?
> 
> ...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

westwall said:


> If the electric cars were as great as you guys claim they were they would be all over the place


How do you know?


----------



## westwall (May 4, 2010)

Uhhhhh because they aren't all over the place.  Contrary to the propoganda espoused by the enviro fringe if electric cars were good the people would buy them in droves.  It's kind of like the Stanley Steamer of old.  It was a great idea till people figured out that in an accident they would be boiled alive.  Everything in life has a cost/benefit ratio.  Currently the benefits of electric cars are far outweighed by the costs.  It's simple economics and the people aren't stupid.





SpidermanTuba said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > If the electric cars were as great as you guys claim they were they would be all over the place
> ...


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

westwall said:


> Uhhhhh because they aren't all over the place.  Contrary to the propoganda espoused by the enviro fringe if electric cars were good the people would buy them in droves.  It's kind of like the Stanley Steamer of old.  It was a great idea till people figured out that in an accident they would be boiled alive.  Everything in life has a cost/benefit ratio.  Currently the benefits of electric cars are far outweighed by the costs.  It's simple economics and the people aren't stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well SOME people ARE STUPID.... ^^^^^


----------



## Ravi (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is whether or not we like it, the owner of the rig is responsible unless the lease agreement states otherwise. Just shouting about BP and blaming "big oil" because it somehow justifies an environmental position is not justice nor legal....
> ...


Apparently they are self-insured so it is almost certain they won't be able to afford to pay for everything.


----------



## Ravi (May 4, 2010)

KissMy said:


> BP will not pay all damages. Obama Lied AGAIN.
> 
> Federal law may limit BP liability in oil spill
> 
> ...


He said they'd be responsible for the clean up costs. Lost wages? We'll all pay for that.


----------



## Ravi (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Not that it will matter much to me if the Florida coast is trashed.
> ...


I meant that if Florida is trashed I won't care who pays for the clean up...because I don't think you can clean this up in a worst case scenario.


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't actually blame Obama - but.... (there's always a but with me!).... He was happy to allow further offshore drilling under the same regs.... so, in that respect, I do kind of blame him.... because he would have allowed exactly this to happen under his watch.


----------



## Ravi (May 4, 2010)

Yes...that was a stupid move on his part and one that would have led me to write in Hillary Clinton when I voted for president (because he campaigned with that position)...but then came Palin.


----------



## California Girl (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Yes...that was a stupid move on his part and one that would have led me to write in Hillary Clinton when I voted for president (because he campaigned with that position)...but then came Palin.



Without doubt, HRC would have made a better POTUS than the boyking. 

He was an idiot not to regulate offshore drilling before he said 'yes' to further drilling.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes...that was a stupid move on his part and one that would have led me to write in Hillary Clinton when I voted for president (because he campaigned with that position)...but then came Palin.
> ...



I fully agree Obama is a joke, but I really don't think the policies would be much different with hillary. THis entire thing is the reality of party politics in a nutshell.

There is the show; The speeches, the claims, all the big talk. And then there is the reality. Like George W. talking like a conservative but his policies and fiscal decisions reflecting those of a bank loving progressive. And like Obama telling all the liberals what they wanted to hear about hope and change, and then his policies are George W. part 2....

Sure each one had a couple policies and legislations which reflected his party ideology. GW had the patriot act, Obama had healthcare. But in reality those things were coming anyway. They had to.... 

Without healthcare legislation over the next 5 years we would have lost more and more doctors due to rising malpractice insurance and billing practice difficulties due to the end user insurance costs. THis was a mass subsidizing of health insurance and malpractice insurance and insuring the poor was an added benefit and way to sell it.

Notice no one talks about the patriot act anymore? yeah funny but a year ago it was a terrible thing that stole freedom and endangered the right od the people, but today its not a problem... yeah it was coming regardless. it had to as well. Without it, all the conveniences they are using now to stifle discontent and limit the people's ability to voice their concerns wouldn't be so easy to use. notice every time you talk bad about obama the word treason is mentioned? Not a coincidence.....

Each party has the show and the bullshit they sell, and then the meat of their administration which often conflicts with their stated ideologies. So hillary or Obama wouldn't matter, the policies concerning things like off shore drilling were already coming...


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

Then there is that annoying smoking guy that is already sitting on your desk when you show up for the days activities in the oval office.  He calmly explains some "truths" and how it really works and you are so stunned that you can't even speak...and when he puts his cigarrette out in the top of your desk right next to those other ciggy burns that no one seems to want to talk about ...and he walks out of yourr office...you finnaly "get it" and start thinking bout Michelle and the brats and all thosee hopey promissey shit ...well it just doesn't seem so ...well...practical...


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Then there is that annoying smoking guy that is already sitting on your desk when you show up for the days activities in the oval office.  He calmly explains some "truths" and how it really works and you are so stunned that you can't even speak...and when he puts his cigarrette out in the top of your desk right next to those other ciggy burns that no one seems to want to talk about ...and he walks out of yourr office...you finnaly "get it" and start thinking bout Michelle and the brats and all thosee hopey promissey shit ...well it just doesn't seem so ...well...practical...



Why you ray of sun shine you!!! Where have you been hiding it!!!


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Then there is that annoying smoking guy that is already sitting on your desk when you show up for the days activities in the oval office.  He calmly explains some "truths" and how it really works and you are so stunned that you can't even speak...and when he puts his cigarrette out in the top of your desk right next to those other ciggy burns that no one seems to want to talk about ...and he walks out of yourr office...you finnaly "get it" and start thinking bout Michelle and the brats and all thosee hopey promissey shit ...well it just doesn't seem so ...well...practical...
> ...





Sorry to bust the bubble...

Got some wicked rays poundin down on my eyeballs right this second....dark snow stormin clouds in the East...sunlight like laser beams ...warning of the morning....enjoy!


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Then there is that annoying smoking guy that is already sitting on your desk when you show up for the days activities in the oval office.  He calmly explains some "truths" and how it really works and you are so stunned that you can't even speak...and when he puts his cigarrette out in the top of your desk right next to those other ciggy burns that no one seems to want to talk about ...and he walks out of yourr office...you finnaly "get it" and start thinking bout Michelle and the brats and all thosee hopey promissey shit ...well it just doesn't seem so ...well...practical...



okay so who is the smoking guy? Obama? Also who is the other guy? You?

I'm sorry but I don't get the vague metaphor or whatever it's supposed to be..... I suppose I lack the patience to interpret a Haiku right now so just forgo the artsy-fartsy stuff for a second and just say what you mean outright please...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

So we know that if electric cars were great, they'd be all over the place, because, they aren't all over the place? OK, that's logical.



westwall said:


> Uhhhhh because they aren't all over the place.  Contrary to the propoganda espoused by the enviro fringe if electric cars were good the people would buy them in droves.  It's kind of like the Stanley Steamer of old.  It was a great idea till people figured out that in an accident they would be boiled alive.  Everything in life has a cost/benefit ratio.  Currently the benefits of electric cars are far outweighed by the costs.  It's simple economics and the people aren't stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Right on. I thought you meant something else (was about to tear into you <G>).


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Is that your professional astrophysicists position, or the professional enviro/maritime lawyer (your dad) position? or is there some other degree or higher education you are waiting to pull out of your ass now?

Wait let me guess.... You also happen to have a PHD in emergency management, and your sister is a licensed oil cleaner-upper/FEMA supervisor....


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Then there is that annoying smoking guy that is already sitting on your desk when you show up for the days activities in the oval office.  He calmly explains some "truths" and how it really works and you are so stunned that you can't even speak...and when he puts his cigarrette out in the top of your desk right next to those other ciggy burns that no one seems to want to talk about ...and he walks out of yourr office...you finnaly "get it" and start thinking bout Michelle and the brats and all thosee hopey promissey shit ...well it just doesn't seem so ...well...practical...
> ...



UUUMMMMMmmm.... Sorry Slaker..I thought we already covered that.."I'm not your little bitch"  thingy.  Have another cup O cocoa and relax...you will figure it out eventually..EVERYONE does....


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Uhmm no we covered the fact YOU like to spout off facts and figures that YOU claim to be fact, but refuse to cite a source for those so-called facts. And when asked to do so you cry that YOU are not that persons bitch...

In short we have found you are a dickhead who likes to talk shit with nothing but shit to back it up. And since we have established this, we can assume your asinine Haiku (since you again refuse to clarify its meaning), is just one more example of you talking out your ass....

If its just some crap you threw up with no meaning than just say so and spare us the bullshit.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



So what we have here is one of those..."I'm used to getting it all MY WAY" people.....How interesting, amusing and unfortunate....


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Awww no ignorant and meaningless Haiku or artistic expression this time? Too bad, I was really hoping to have something else to make fun of you for...

Still no source for the number you pulled out of your ass and called fact either... There is a word for that, its called BULLSHIT! Just like your ignorant rambling over cigarettes in the oval office, and your refusal to back up your own claims....

Grow a pair, and that will enable you to cite a source once in while, instead of looking like a forum troll.....


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2010)

If U.S. officials had followed up on a 1994 response plan for a major Gulf oil spill, it is possible that the spill could have been kept under control and far from land.

The problem: The federal government did not have a single fire boom on hand. 

The "In-Situ Burn" plan produced by federal agencies in 1994 calls for responding to a major oil spill in the Gulf with the immediate use of fire booms.

But in order to conduct a successful test burn eight days after the Deepwater Horizon well began releasing massive amounts of oil into the Gulf, officials had to purchase one from a company in Illinois.

When federal officials called, Elastec/American Marine, shipped the only boom it had in stock, Jeff Bohleber, chief financial officer for Elastec, said today.

At federal officials' behest, the company began calling customers in other countries and asking if the U.S. government could borrow their fire booms for a few days, he said.

A single fire boom being towed by two boats can burn up to 1,800 barrels of oil an hour, Bohleber said. That translates to 75,000 gallons an hour, raising the possibility that the spill could have been contained at the accident scene 100 miles from shore.

"They said this was the tool of last resort. No, this is absolutely the asset of first use. Get in there and start burning oil before the spill gets out of hand," Bohleber said. "If they had six or seven of these systems in place when this happened and got out there and started burning, it would have significantly lessened the amount of oil that got loose."

In the days after the rig sank, U.S Coast Guard Rear Admiral Mary Landry said the government had all the assets it needed. She did not discuss why officials waited more than a week to conduct a test burn. (Watch video footage of the test burn.)

At the time, former National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration oil spill response coordinator Ron Gouguet -- who helped craft the 1994 plan -- told the Press-Register that officials had pre-approval for burning. "The whole reason the plan was created was so we could pull the trigger right away."

Gouguet speculated that burning could have captured 95 percent of the oil as it spilled from the well.

Bohleber said that his company was bringing several fire booms from South America, and he believed the National Response Center discovered that it had one in storage.

Each boom costs a few hundred thousand dollars, Bohleber said, declining to give a specific price.

Made of flame-retardant fabric, each boom has two pumps that push water through its 500-foot length. Two boats tow the U-shaped boom through an oil slick, gathering up about 75,000 gallons of oil at a time. That oil is dragged away from the larger spill, ignited and burns within an hour, he said.

The boom can be used as long as waves are below 3 feet, Bohleber said.

"Because of the complexity of the system and the obvious longer production time to build them, the emphasis is on obtaining and gathering the systems," he said.

Bohleber said his company has conducted numerous tests with the Coast Guard since 1993, and it is now training crews on the use of the boom so workers will be ready when they arrive.

"We're arranging for six to be shipped in. We keep running into delays. Hopefully, they will be here by Wednesday to be available for use on Thursday. Bear in mind, two days ago, we thought they would be here today."

Despite plan, not a single fire boom on hand on Gulf Coast at time of oil spill | al.com


----------



## Ravi (May 4, 2010)

Lighting the Gulf of Mexico on fire above a gushing oil well would be retarded.


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Lighting the Gulf of Mexico on fire above a gushing oil well would be retarded.



I don't think you qualified to determine that Ravi. Why not take the time to learn more???


----------



## Ravi (May 4, 2010)

Intense said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lighting the Gulf of Mexico on fire above a gushing oil well would be retarded.
> ...


Actually, I am.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Look at you!  In the deep end splashing around with those cute water wings on...quick somebody take a picture!!!  Before he sinks outta sight

Aren't you just precious...


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Lighting the Gulf of Mexico on fire above a gushing oil well would be retarded.



Aww look its the negging jerk who says "neg rep for lying" and doesn't say anything in the thread.... Nice to see you wuss.... Why not negg me some more now that we can all talk about it openly....


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



WOW! you are not very good at this are you..... okay I will help you this time... First if you are trying to be funny and insult people at the same time. it helps to make sure other people find you funny as well as your but buddy.... Remember relying on friends to tell you you're funny is always a mistake. They are your friends and will lie to make you feel good about yourself....

okay, in the meantime work on the homosexual overtones a bit... Too obvious and it creeped a bit..... kinda sounded like a public pool stalker for a second......


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Oh-Oh!...Hit a touchy spot!...Make note:  Slacker has tendencies to transfer his un-natural fascination with children onto others..I won't bring it up again..I REALLY don't want to know about it.


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



What Engineering Degree's do you hold? What is your expertise on oceanographic's?.....  ....  .....


----------



## Ravi (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Lighting the Gulf of Mexico on fire above a gushing oil well would be retarded.
> ...


Still crying? That's sad.


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Catholic Girl strikes again!!!


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Hmmm more of the infatuation??? Dude seek help....

You are one of those guys hanging out at the public pools aren't you.... yeah you don't swim but you're always there arent ya......


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



only one crying was you pansy.... All I am doing is calling you out for it... Whats wrong coward? you said I was lying so now you can back that up.... oh wait that right, it was in private like a coward..... Sorry for outing you man.....wuss


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2010)

BP has begun work on a relief well that could be used to plug the massive oil leak in the gulf coast. The new drill site is about half a mile on the seabed from the leaking well beneath the Gulf of Mexico, and drilling is estimated to take some three months. 

The company began work on the well early Sunday afternoon, but only announced that work had been begun Tuesday morning. The relief well also in 5,000 feet of water beneath the Gulf of Mexico, is planned to intercept the existing well around 13,000 feet below the seabed and permanently seal it. 

A relief well is designed to intersect an existing well bore and pump heavy fluids and cement in to stop the leaking oil. BP has described it as the only way to definitively plug the oil leak. 

"This is another key step in our work to permanently stop the loss of oil from the well," BP Group chief executive officer Tony Hayward said in a statement. 

The well is being drilled by the ultra-deepwater semisubmersible rig Development Drill III, owned and operated by Transocean, the world's largest offshore drilling company. 

While waiting for the relief well to be completed, response crews have been testing a new technique to break up the oil before it reaches the surface -- a remotely operated underwater vehicle dispensing sub-surface dispersant at a rate of nine gallons per minute -- with encouraging results so far. 

According to a joint statement by BP, the NOAA and other government officials, nearly 3,000 gallons of subsea dispersants have already been applied, and scientists are monitoring the results to determine the feasibility of their continued use.

FOXNews.com - BP Begins Drilling Relief Well at Gulf Oil Spill


----------



## Old Rocks (May 4, 2010)

It takes 3 months and the hurricane season starts in less than a month. Going to be very interesting.


----------



## westwall (May 4, 2010)

I doubt it.





Old Rocks said:


> It takes 3 months and the hurricane season starts in less than a month. Going to be very interesting.


----------



## HUGGY (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Word up slacker...this isn't your confessional....save it for if you go to jail or prison...  They will be all ears..

You have already indicated what you are ..  I hate to tell ya but better earlier than later...  Start over....  For Real..  I'm not a hater ..I'm here to kick neo con ass for fun... your child sex references will cause you forever grief...really dude... 

You are welcome to take safe refuge in the HOMO CAGE over on my "The List"...  You might even make friends there...they have "unusual tastes"...


----------



## Big Fitz (May 4, 2010)

westwall said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IIRC, the wave action breaks down spills rather quickly thanks to mechanical action, causing it to settle out and go under rather than float, allowing the sea to 'eat' it quicker.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2010)

This particular grade of oil emulsifies with wave action. Meaning that it is in all horizons of the ocean. If you look at the dead fauna washing up on the shore now, you will see birds, turtles, and catfish among them. Animals from the ocean surface to the ocean bottom.

If they cannot stop this rather sooner than later, the corals in the Florida Keys may become just a memory.


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> This particular grade of oil emulsifies with wave action. Meaning that it is in all horizons of the ocean. If you look at the dead fauna washing up on the shore now, you will see birds, turtles, and catfish among them. Animals from the ocean surface to the ocean bottom.
> 
> If they cannot stop this rather sooner than later, the corals in the Florida Keys may become just a memory.



You are a liar.  You are bastard people and I hate your ass faces!


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Bullshit all you want punk, the truth is there in the posts... Come on man give us some more of those ignorant Haiku's.... Your butt buddy seemed to like them.... Express yourself artsy-fartsy man....


----------



## Valerie (May 5, 2010)

> May 3, 2010 --
> 
> *How exactly would oil travel hundreds of mile from the Deepwater Horizon site to the entire East Coast of the United States?*
> 
> ...




Video from Discovery News:
Earth: Gulf Coast Expert: Oil Spill Threatens Seafood : Video : Discovery News


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2010)

With the hurricane season just around the corner, I don't see any way that this is going to be kept out of the estuaries. We have only seen the start of this catastrophe.


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> With the hurricane season just around the corner, I don't see any way that this is going to be kept out of the estuaries. We have only seen the start of this catastrophe.



And BP and the owners of the rig will pay for cleaning it all up.

Does this warrant a tax on life? I don't think so, and whats more no carbon credit/cap and trade will stop or even limit fossil fuels use. Why should it, why it will create a new market to make money from the effects...

Right now fossil fuels are taxed to no end and did any of it matter? No, they still make it we still use it. Why because its the easiest, cheapest, and most reliable source we have.You think a tax on the effects of fossil fuel use will bring a change? HA! good luck getting the people making billions off the use of fossil fuels to help stop fossil fuel use...... THis is just retarded..


----------



## Intense (May 8, 2010)

ON THE GULF OF MEXICO -- The deadly blowout of an oil rig in the Gulf of Mexico was triggered by a bubble of methane gas that escaped from the well and shot up the drill column, expanding quickly as it burst through several seals and barriers before exploding, according to interviews with rig workers conducted during BP's internal investigation.

While the cause of the explosion is still under investigation, the sequence of events described in the interviews provides the most detailed account of the April 20 blast that killed 11 workers and touched off the underwater gusher that has poured more than 3 million gallons of crude into the Gulf.

Portions of the interviews, two written and one taped, were described in detail to an Associated Press reporter by Robert Bea, a University of California Berkeley engineering professor who serves on a National Academy of Engineering panel on oil pipeline safety and worked for BP PLC as a risk assessment consultant during the 1990s. He received them from industry friends seeking his expert opinion.

Seven BP executives were on board the Deepwater Horizon rig celebrating the project's safety record, according to the transcripts. Meanwhile, far below, the rig was being converted from an exploration well to a production well.

Workers set and then tested a cement seal at the bottom of the well. Then they reduced the pressure in the drill column and attempted to set a second seal below the sea floor. A chemical reaction caused by the setting cement created heat and a gas bubble which destroyed the seal.

Deep beneath the seafloor, methane is in a slushy, crystalline form. Deep sea oil drillers often encounter pockets of methane crystals as they dig into the earth.

As the bubble rose up the drill column from the high-pressure environs of the deep to the less pressurized shallows, it intensified and grew, breaking through various safety barriers, the interviews said.

"A small bubble becomes a really big bubble," Bea said. "So the expanding bubble becomes like a cannon shooting the gas into your face."

Up on the rig, the first thing workers noticed was the sea water in the drill column suddenly shooting back at them, rocketing 240 feet in the air. Then, gas surfaced. Then oil.

"What we had learned when I worked as a drill rig laborer was swoosh, boom, run," Bea said. "The swoosh is the gas, boom is the explosion and run is what you better be doing."

The gas flooded into an adjoining room with exposed ignition sources, he said.

"That's where the first explosion happened," said Bea, who worked for Shell Oil in the 1960s during the last big northern Gulf of Mexico oil well blowout. "The mud room was next to the quarters where the party was. Then there was a series of explosions that subsequently ignited the oil that was coming from below."

According to one interview transcript, a gas cloud covered the rig, causing giant engines on the drill floor to run too fast and explode. The engines blew off the rig and set "everything on fire," the account said. Another explosion below blew more equipment overboard.

BP spokesman John Curry would not comment Friday night on whether methane gas or the series of events described in the internal documents caused the accident.

"Clearly, what happened on the Deepwater Horizon was a tragic accident," said Curry, who is based at an oil spill command center in Robert, Louisiana. "We anticipate all the facts will come out in a full investigation."

The BP executives were injured but survived, according to one account. Nine rig crew on the rig floor and two engineers died.

"The furniture and walls trapped some and broke some bones but they managed to get in the life boats with assistance from others," said the transcript.

The reports made Bea, the 73-year-old industry veteran, cry.

"It sure as hell is painful," he said. "Tears of frustration and anger."

On Friday, a BP-chartered vessel lowered a 100-ton concrete-and-steel vault onto the ruptured well, an important step in a delicate and unprecedented attempt to stop most of the gushing crude fouling the sea.

"We are essentially taking a four-story building and lowering it 5,000 feet and setting it on the head of a pin," BP spokesman Bill Salvin told The Associated Press.

Underwater robots guided the 40-foot-tall box into place in a slow-moving drama. Now that the contraption is on the seafloor, workers will need at least 12 hours to let it settle and make sure it's stable before the robots can hook up a pipe and hose that will funnel the oil up to a tanker.

"It appears to be going exactly as we hoped," Salvin said on Friday afternoon, shortly after the four-story device hit the seafloor. "Still lots of challenges ahead, but this is very good progress."

By Sunday, the box the size of a house could be capturing up to 85 percent of the oil.

The task became increasingly urgent as toxic oil crept deeper into the bays and marshes of the Mississippi Delta.

A sheen of oil began arriving on land last week, and crews have been laying booms, spraying chemical dispersants and setting fire to the slick to try to keep it from coming ashore. But now the thicker, stickier goo -- arrayed in vivid, brick-colored ribbons -- is drawing ever closer to Louisiana's coastal communities.

There are still untold risks and unknowns with the containment box: The approach has never been tried at such depths, where the water pressure is enough to crush a submarine, and any wrong move could damage the leaking pipe and make the problem worse. The seafloor is pitch black and the water murky, though lights on the robots illuminate the area where they are working.

If the box works, another one will be dropped onto a second, smaller leak at the bottom of the Gulf.

At the same time, crews are drilling sideways into the well in hopes of plugging it up with mud and concrete, and they are working on other ways to cap it.

Investigators looking into the cause of the explosion have been focusing on the so-called blowout preventer. Federal regulators told The Associated Press Friday that they are going to examine whether these last-resort cutoff valves on offshore oil wells are reliable.

Blowouts are infrequent, because well holes are blocked by piping and pumped-in materials like synthetic mud, cement and even sea water. The pipes are plugged with cement, so fluid and gas can't typically push up inside the pipes.

Instead, a typical blowout surges up a channel around the piping. The narrow space between the well walls and the piping is usually filled with cement, so there is no pathway for a blowout. But if the cement or broken piping leaves enough space, a surge can rise to the surface.

There, at the wellhead of exploratory wells, sits the massive steel contraption known as a blowout preventer. It can snuff a blowout by squeezing rubber seals tightly around the pipes with up to 1 million pounds of force. If the seals fail, the blowout preventer deploys a last line of defense: a set of rams that can slice right through the pipes and cap the blowout.

Deepwater Horizon was also equipped with an automated backup system called a Deadman. It should have activated the blowout preventer even if workers could not.

Based on the interviews with rig workers, none of those safeguards worked.

FOXNews.com - Methane Gas Bubble Triggered Deadly Oil Rig Explosion


----------



## Big Fitz (May 8, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> This particular grade of oil emulsifies with wave action. Meaning that it is in all horizons of the ocean. If you look at the dead fauna washing up on the shore now, you will see birds, turtles, and catfish among them. Animals from the ocean surface to the ocean bottom.
> 
> If they cannot stop this rather sooner than later, the corals in the Florida Keys may become just a memory.


oh good god...

do you want a sammich board to go wandering around the streets of new york to tell people the end is nigh?  I'm sure Westwall, me, Dude and Gslack will pitch in for a brass bell for you to ring too?  You in with me guys?  LOL


----------



## sitarro (May 8, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > This particular grade of oil emulsifies with wave action. Meaning that it is in all horizons of the ocean. If you look at the dead fauna washing up on the shore now, you will see birds, turtles, and catfish among them. Animals from the ocean surface to the ocean bottom.
> ...


REMOVED for inappropriate threats.

Care


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



You are about to step in it.  I've been nicked for less.


----------



## JimH52 (May 9, 2010)

This could be the worse man made disaster ever.  It will take the Gulf Coast decades, if ever, to recover from this spill.  Palin's word's "Drill Baby Drill!" will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## asaratis (May 9, 2010)

Maybe she meant on land.


----------



## Intense (May 10, 2010)

asaratis said:


> Maybe she meant on land.



I don't think it matters to Jim. I don't think anything does.


----------



## R David (May 16, 2010)

Today BP reported that it has sucessfully inserted a riser siphon into the leaking pipe and they are now diverting the oil to a tanker. How many of you believe this will actually work? Also, it they can insert a 6 inch pipe or hose into the gusher, why can't they cap it off? I am thinking that the force of the emerging oil is such that this rememdy will be short lived and won't even make a dent.


----------



## westwall (May 16, 2010)

You very clearly feel that this is a disaster of epic proportions and feel that no oil should be drilled for anymore so why don't you start by ending your use of any product that uses oil in it's production or transport.  That way when enough of you drop off of the grid the demand for oil will drop and you will see a corresponding reduction in the production of oil.  Simple.





JimH52 said:


> This could be the worse man made disaster ever.  It will take the Gulf Coast decades, if ever, to recover from this spill.  Palin's word's "Drill Baby Drill!" will be remembered for a long time.


----------



## JimH52 (May 17, 2010)

westwall, do you work for FOX?  You should are good at summerizing with a spin.

You obviously assume that I am against off shore drilling, when in fact, I am not.  I think it is fine if it is done responsibly.  When coastal environments are at risk, all safeguards need to be taken.  I think that over the last 8-10 years, the oil industry has seen loosened regs.  that tredn needs to be reversed.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 17, 2010)

Not only that, ol' Westwall lies with a facility that would have Murdock salivating.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 17, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > This particular grade of oil emulsifies with wave action. Meaning that it is in all horizons of the ocean. If you look at the dead fauna washing up on the shore now, you will see birds, turtles, and catfish among them. Animals from the ocean surface to the ocean bottom.
> ...



*There is now a plume of oil 300 ft thick, 3 miles wide, and ten miles long in the gulf waters. Where the hell do you think that the oil is going to go?*

Massive Oil Plume in Gulf Stretches 10 Miles Long - AOL News

Yet even as the company reported the success after weeks of fruitless efforts, scientists warned oil that has already spewed into the Gulf could have dire consequences for the environment. Computer models show the black ooze may have already entered a major current flowing toward the Florida Keys, a researcher told the Associated Press on Sunday.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Not only that, ol' Westwall lies with a facility that would have Murdock salivating.



You are one to call someone else a liar propagandas boy..... Seriously thats rich....


----------



## sitarro (May 17, 2010)

sitarro said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



How exactly was this a threat care?


----------



## westwall (May 17, 2010)

QUOTE=Old Rocks;2313938]Not only that, ol' Westwall lies with a facility that would have Murdock salivating.[/QUOTE]


Really?  Care to point out a lie for the class old fraud.


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2010)

westwall said:


> QUOTE=Old Rocks;2313938]Not only that, ol' Westwall lies with a facility that would have Murdock salivating.




Really?  Care to point out a lie for the class old fraud.[/QUOTE]



I am still waiting old fraud.....


----------



## Old Rocks (May 19, 2010)

Go ahead, hold your breath


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Go ahead, hold your breath






Uhhh dilfod, you made the challenge so put up or shut up....and I really would prefer (as I am sure the vast majority of the others here would too) if you just rolled up your tent and went away.


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Go ahead, hold your breath
> ...



Seems like for somebody been here for about ten minutes you talk alot of stupid shit mixed with lame bullying.  You don't know enough about this place to make anything stick. 

Where do you people come from? 

Hey I'd be the first to conceed superiority...but you aren't even very good at trying to run your own shit let alone anyone elses. 

There is a good biological reason why you got two ears and one mouth.


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






Huggy before you make a complete fool out of yourself I would suggest you take a look at what I post.  I am very careful where and what I post and I only bully bullies like old fraud.  In all cases I post facts that are verifiable.  In your recent tet a tet with gslack you should notice I stayed out of it.  I don't butt in where I can't make a cogent observation.

But you have the unmitigated gall to come into a thread of which you have never been a part and call me out for bullying a person who calls me a liar and then lacks the balls to defend his assertions???? who the hell is bullying who here?  I will stack my educational and scientific credentials against anyone on this board quite happily and that goes for you too old chum so I suggest you take your own advice and listen before you leap.

And I know enough about this place to get along just fine than you very much.


----------



## Valerie (May 19, 2010)

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





That would be whom.    Subject of a preposition and all that.  




Still a pretty bold statement for someone who just got here.   




> put up or shut up....and I really would prefer (as I am sure *the vast majority of the others *here would too) if you just rolled up your tent and went away


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Why would I care if some anonymous avatar thinks me a fool?  I was speaking to your style....double and triple posts...  This MB like many others is for entertainment. Even the rules suggest that posts should not be meant just for one persons edification.  In short you are not entertaining.  That's why I come here.  To be entertained..  Gooslurper does the same thing...on..and on with no purpose other than to try and get someones in particulars attention.  Christ I still have stains on my pants leg I can't get out from that twat.  I think he wants to have my baby.  That's what PMs are for..personal communications...

I don't care about fights..but the endless "you prove it...No you prove it...he's a liar...she's a liar "gets old.

I'm just begging some of you *for the love of god *..try to be more creative..


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

Valerie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I stand corrected...Hey!...I've been lookin for a secretary.


----------



## Valerie (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> I'm just begging some of you *for the love of god *..try to be more creative..




I'll try if you insist.  









HUGGY said:


> *Even the rules suggest that posts should not be meant just for one persons edification*.





http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/114091-sean-and-jenys-magical-music-party.html#post2226394














HUGGY said:


> I stand corrected...Hey!






  Does this mean YOU are westwall ?


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...







How about starting with yourself Huggy, you resort to the simple profane attacks that any 7year old schoolboy uses.  Boy that's original.  And old fraud has a history of bullying other people so because I like a good fight I engage him in his chosen style of debate without the vulgarity.....because I can.  It is entertainment for me too.  Only I can back up what I say unlike others here.


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



This MB is maybe a little different than what you are used to.  It's debate WITH mud wrestling, hair pulling...sspittin...  Go ahead and swear...nobodies nun is gonna come along and smack ya on the knuckles...

You may make me think about what I say but ...seriously...you are not going to change the very nature of this MB.  Try to have more fun...you will live longer..really... it's a scientific fact.


----------



## gslack (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Why look its HUGGY taking a break from his man-love thread.... Whats the matter buddy getting lonely in the closet just you and your bikerbitch?

Or are you going to threaten to smash me again? Big tough, man lover you....LOL

Hey maybe there is a woman here you harass?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 19, 2010)

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Your educational and scientific credentials? This is a message board, you can claim anything that you like. The only thing that we have to judge you on is your posts. And they certainly do not indicate a high level of education, or of scientific knowledge.

First, one backs assertations concerning a scientific subject with sources. Second, You show scientific evidence and observations to back your hypothesis. You have done neither, just done endless blather concerning all the things that you know and have done. To the point that no one here believes anything you post.


----------



## gslack (May 19, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



hey aren't you the guy who tried to tell me about weatherman credentials? yeah got caught trying to lie on that as i recall....... pardon me oldsocks but with your history of failing to understand the science you claim to base your BS on. maybe being quiet would be a good idea?


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

I knew I've seen this guy somewhere...  I just knew it!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCU1qQ0cw6U]YouTube - Mini-Me vs Austin Powers[/ame]


----------



## gslack (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> I knew I've seen this guy somewhere...  I just knew it!
> 
> YouTube - Mini-Me vs Austin Powers



Sure and we saw you before too... You try to bully women with your closet case pal bikerbitch, and at the same time the both of you sit around talking about putting people you don't like the homo-cage you keep in your mutual appreciation/man love thread....

The sad part is.... I didn't make any of this up...


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

That "drop kick" slays me every time I see it!!  Did you use a stunt double or just dress up a football??


----------



## gslack (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> That "drop kick" slays me every time I see it!!  Did you use a stunt double or just dress up a football??



So you saying I made it up? Shall I post a link to your man-love thread? or the thread you and bikerbitch harassed a woman? Easy to find ya know..... please say yes LOL!


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...





Huggy,

I don't mind a little mud wrestling believe me I just choose not to use profanity because long ago a professor of mine said it was the sign of a weak vocabulary...anyone can swear, it takes a smart person to insult without vulgarity!  And I get my excercise quota by fencing competitively...talk about some loud mouthed obnoxious people....it's fun when you blitz them though!  I fenced in a North America Cup tourny in Bellevue a few years ago...nice place.

And as far as fun goes...I am under 50, retired, and have a great daughter who will be four years old in about three weeks who I get to play with all the time...
I've got fun covered!


----------



## westwall (May 19, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...






You are incorrect on all counts.  Every assertion I have made has been backed up by links to scientific websites that back up what I have said.  You on the other hand link to websites that contain information that has been proven false or worse you will cut and paste passages from papers and then leave off the parts that disagree with what you are saying.  gslack has several threads where he has shown you to be a prevaricator of the first order.  I have even used sites you specifically refer to to show you that you are wrong.

Here is NOAA's original webpage where they categorically state that CO2 has no effect on global temperature.  Put that in your pipe and smoke it old fraud.

JetStream - An Online Weather School Learning Lesson: Go with the Flow


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 19, 2010)

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...






Anyone interested in seeing the undoctored version can go here: 

NWS JetStream Learning Lesson: Its a Gas, Man


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2010)

westwall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I was sorry to prematurely hear of your demise when in the year 2020 you die of a heart attack when your beautiful princess comes home covered in tattoes and a boyfiend named ziggy sporting a red mohawk.  R.I.P.  

I fortunately survived a similar fate about 30 years ago.  The boyfriend was a local motorcross champion.


----------



## westwall (May 20, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...






Well fortunately she's not into all that princess crap....though she does like dogs and cats and when given the choice of dance classes or karate she chose karate...


----------



## strollingbones (May 20, 2010)

BP bows to demands from Congress and scientists for live feed of oil leak | Environment | guardian.co.uk


----------



## gslack (May 20, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> BP bows to demands from Congress and scientists for live feed of oil leak | Environment | guardian.co.uk



Wonder why a live feed was important.... maybe to drive the disaster home and get the heartstrings fully tightened before the cap and trade legislation comes up perhaps?

Anyone else starting to think the last 11 years have followed a script?


----------



## westwall (May 20, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...






Wrong again Tojo, that is the page they put up a few weeks prior to the Copenhagen meetings.  The page I posted WAS the original page till they changed it.


----------

